# Getting Along.....



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I know that here on SM, we have had a number of, shall we say, heated discussions on a number of topics. We don't always agree about things like breeders, vaccines, food, and other stuff. But there is also a good side to SM that I have not seen other places. I think people honestly care about each other here.

Someone alerted me to this FB page today. It is a retaliation page to another popular dog forum. I find this so sad. I just want to state for the record, that I hope we can all agree to never sink to this level.

Login | Facebook


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh wow!! That is awful!

I also hope that SM never sinks to that 'level'. I truly value all of my SM friends *group hug*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's just horrible!
So much negative energy wasted ....could be redirected to help Yorkies and other fluffs in need....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I was just reading some of the comments - OMG! Luckily, i don't think this forum will ever get to that level because I believe much of it comes from live animal sales drama. But this is definitely a precautionary tale...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I was just reading some of the comments - OMG! Luckily, i don't think this forum will ever get to that level because I believe much of it comes from live animal sales drama. But this is definitely a precautionary tale...


 Yes, that seems to be the case. Thank goodness we have not gone there! I just know things get heated every so often. Would just hate to see it disintegrate to that level. That site is really ugly!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm not on facebook and can't see what's going on. I do believe we are blessed to have some WONDERFUL, CARING, people on sm. I have made some wonderful friendships here


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I'm not on facebook and can't see what's going on. I do believe we are blessed to have some WONDERFUL, CARING, people on sm. I have made some wonderful friendships here


:amen: I couldn't agree more, Pam and Paula.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I didn't read it. There are enough negative things going on without reading a site of that sort.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That's just awful...:shocked:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Although we have differing opinions on many topics, the thing we all share is our sincere love and caring for our wonderful little dogs. I heard a radio commentator say that if everyone on the internet were required to use their real names, there would be a lot less viciousness posted. The anonymity seems to give some people the license to spew whatever venom they want without fear of repercussions. 

This forum has given me so much information, and helped me so much. I have made some wonderful friends here. Who else can understand why I spend twice as much time and money on products for my dogs as I do for me. I seldom post on controversial topics. I hate conflict, and I usually can see all sides of a situation. I love the exchange of experiences and knowledge but rumors have no place here. I really miss some of the members who have chosen to leave. I wish some people would not take things posted here personally. With that said, I still think that this is the best place to share our 
experiences and love for our breed.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

revakb2 said:


> Although we have differing opinions on many topics, the thing we all share is our sincere love and caring for our wonderful little dogs. I heard a radio commentator say that if everyone on the internet were required to use their real names, there would be a lot less viciousness posted. The anonymity seems to give some people the license to spew whatever venom they want without fear of repercussions.
> 
> This forum has given me so much information, and helped me so much. I have made some wonderful friends here. Who else can understand why I spend twice as much time and money on products for my dogs as I do for me. I seldom post on controversial topics. I hate conflict, and I usually can see all sides of a situation. I love the exchange of experiences and knowledge but rumors have no place here. I really miss some of the members who have chosen to leave. I wish some people would not take things posted here personally. With that said, I still think that this is the best place to share our
> experiences and love for our breed.


 Lovely post Reva!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!! I agree. 
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo

*Box of Rain*

*Grateful Dead - Words by Robert Hunter; music by Phil Lesh*

Look out of any window
any morning, any evening, any day
Maybe the sun is shining
birds are winging or
rain is falling from a heavy sky -
What do you want me to do,
to do for you to see you through?
this is all a dream we dreamed 
one afternoon long ago 
Walk out of any doorway
feel your way, feel your way
like the day before
Maybe you'll find direction
around some corner
where it's been waiting to meet you -
What do you want me to do,
to watch for you while you're sleeping?
Well please don't be surprised
when you find me dreaming too

Look into any eyes
you find by you, you can see 
clear through to another day
I know it's been seen before 
through other eyes on other days 
while going home --
What do you want me to do,
to do for you to see you through?
It's all a dream we dreamed 
one afternoon long ago

Walk into splintered sunlight
Inch your way through dead dreams
to another land
Maybe you're tired and broken
Your tongue is twisted
with words half spoken 
and thoughts unclear
What do you want me to do
to do for you to see you through
A box of rain will ease the pain 
and love will see you through

Just a box of rain -
wind and water -
Believe it if you need it,
if you don't just pass it on
Sun and shower -
Wind and rain -
in and out the window
like a moth before a flame

It's just a box of rain
I don't know who put it there
Believe it if you need it
or leave it if you dare
But it's just a box of rain
or a ribbon for your hair
Such a long long time to be gone 
and a short time to be there


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Pam! :aktion033: The voice of reason strikes again! :thumbsup: I'm sorry I could not access the web-site but kinda' get the gist w/peoples comments.
I, for one, :HistericalSmiley: love the "heated" discussions---I am an avid learner and although I would prefer that people put aside the name calling, :innocent: assumptions :w00t: , and polarity, I do like it when there is something on which we can engage that is more than JUST :smtease: fashion talk. Don't get me wrongly---I DON'T MIND FASHION TALK, it is just that I am MORE interested in health, grooming, supporting each other, etc. 
I really have enjoyed the wide range of knowledge and the desire to use it to help others, or be helped in times of need! :smhelp: I continue to be amazed at the goodness a place on the internet could generate. Who would have thought it?
:wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

KAG said:


> Yeah baby!! I agree.
> xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo
> 
> *Box of Rain*
> ...


Kerry! This is why I love you!!! Girl, we need to party together!
This one is for you!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Thanks Pam! :aktion033: The voice of reason strikes again! :thumbsup: I'm sorry I could not access the web-site but kinda' get the gist w/peoples comments.
> I, for one, :HistericalSmiley: love the "heated" discussions---I am an avid learner and although I would prefer that people put aside the name calling, :innocent: assumptions :w00t: , and polarity, I do like it when there is something on which we can engage that is more than JUST :smtease: fashion talk. Don't get me wrongly---I DON'T MIND FASHION TALK, it is just that I am MORE interested in health, grooming, supporting each other, etc.
> I really have enjoyed the wide range of knowledge and the desire to use it to help others, or be helped in times of need! :smhelp: I continue to be amazed at the goodness a place on the internet could generate. Who would have thought it?
> :wub:


 I sooo agree Sandi!! I love a good discussion, but hate when people get feelings hurt and react badly. That FB page is full of vile mean talk, and it made me so sad. I would hate to see us get to that. Just want everyone to stop and remember that we are all here for the same reasons before we get too worked up!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Great topic Pam. I feel like SM is more of a family and all families have spats and arguments. No one, not even family, friends, husbands/wives, lovers, etc... will EVER agree 100% on everything. But family is always there for each other and I think that is the same here with our SM family. I find it really sad when people can't be friends or be there for each other just because there may be a disagreement. I love good discussions too and with good discussions there will be differences of opinions. I know there have been times my opinion has changed on certain topics because I was able to read someone else's view that was different then mine.

Kerry...love ya gf! Always there with the perfect song.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love u guys , and i see u as my extended fam , i really hope noone here ever stoops to that level ..


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

All I know is that, although we may not always agree with one another, I love my SM friends dearly. You are like a second family to me. Heck, I sometimes know more about what's going on in your lives than I do my co-workers' lives (for example). 

When I'm away from SM, I miss you all and can't wait to get caught up on the fluffs or personal things.

Over the years we've laughed together, cried together, worried together. We've watched each other get married, get engaged, have babies, have grandbabies, get new fluffs, and we've also seen divorces, the lose of spouses, the lose of fluffs, the lose of friends and family members. We've seen each other through illnesses and other times of strife.

I love all of you and appreciate you more than you'll ever know. We're just one big family -- sometimes we may appear to be "disfunctional" -- but we are also always there for each other when the need arises.

You've helped me through so much in my life. 

:sLo_grouphug3::grouphug::SM Rocks!:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

revakb2 said:


> I seldom post on controversial topics. I hate conflict, and I usually can see all sides of a situation. I love the exchange of experiences and knowledge but rumors have no place here. I really miss some of the members who have chosen to leave. I wish some people would not take things posted here personally. With that said, I still think that this is the best place to share our
> experiences and love for our breed.


This is exactly how I feel, too. Well said Reva. :thumbsup:

I did read through the link Pam posted. It was unnerving to me, as, I recognized a few names there.  I think some members feel a need to take a break from time to time, including myself. But, to openly "share" in the manner of that link is inappropriate, imo. It just doesn't do anybody any good. Also, to others that don't know you, that read this link....what kind of impression have you left with them? It's childish and adults should hold themselves to a higher standard. I understand we all get frustrated and need to vent from time to time, but, a public message board is not the proper channel.  It's about OUR DOGS. I think the whole message of our precious babies gets lost! Be still in a quiet moment....and hug your babies! That's what life is all about....our precious babies and cherishing every moment we can with them. They are here for such a very brief time.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

As many disagreements that I've seen, it seems in the end we all come together and can move on. Some friendships may get broken (that's life) but I see more positive friendships made on SM than ones destroyed. This place has changed people's lives. I know I'm not alone in saying I've made incredible friends that if it weren't for SM how on earth would I ever have met them? 

Please let's all vow that we will continue to work through our disagreements and never, ever allow a page filled w/hate be our last resort! We all have a beautiful thing in common...our love for our little dogs. Let's let that be the glue that holds us all together.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Kerry! This is why I love you!!! Girl, we need to party together!
> This one is for you!!
> 
> YouTube - Grateful Dead - Ripple


Thanks, sweetie. I love you too. And, U2 also. LOL
xoxoxoxox


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We are here because there are several of us who believe in each other and love our dogs and we are good people. Trouble makers come and go, but we remain.....well some of us still remain...:blush:..I sure miss some of our friends who have given up and moved on. 

To me, personally, I like to share my sweet pups with others who understand my obsession with them. I am not here to tell anyone else what is best for them, and I pick and choose from advice given. 

For goodness sake, we're here because we love our dogs. It's a good thing. It's at it's best when we laugh and cry with each other. As far as I can see nastiness doesn't help anyone.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The A Team said:


> We are here because there are several of us who believe in each other and love our dogs and we are good people. Trouble makers come and go, but we remain.....well some of us still remain...:blush:..I sure miss some of our friends who have given up and moved on.
> 
> To me, personally, I like to share my sweet pups with others who understand my obsession with them. I am not here to tell anyone else what is best for them, and I pick and choose from advice given.
> 
> For goodness sake, we're here because we love our dogs. It's a good thing. It's at it's best when we laugh and cry with each other. As far as I can see nastiness doesn't help anyone.


 Totally agree!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Well said Pam. I agree wholeheartedly. I love SM and wouldn't be where I am today with my fluffs and showing if it wasn't for the lovely people here. I love all of the information available and the differing opinions. I too miss a lot of the people that are not posting here anymore.  I hope the remainder of us put forth an effort to stick around and support one another.

God bless all of you!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, sadly a banner SM member has posted this comment on the YTS site about SM. Sure hope she dosen't try to start something about us.
________________________________________________________________


Good for you guys. I would only hope that someone would have the guts to do something like this to Spoiled Maltese. They are just as bad. 13 hours ago · View Feedback (1)Hide Feedback (1) 

Yorkie Talk Sucks likes this.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Well, sadly a banner SM member has posted this comment on the YTS site about SM. Sure hope she dosen't try to start something about us.
> ________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean a 'Banned Member'?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Do you mean a 'Banned Member'?


 :HistericalSmiley:Well, a banner member or a banned member! LOL! I've had a long day!! I meant BANNED member!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> :HistericalSmiley:Well, a banner member or a banned member! LOL! I've had a long day!! I meant BANNED member!!


I really hope a 'anti SM' group doesn't form. It looks like a lot of the problems at YT are in connection with the live animal sales - so glad SM doesn't have that.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

SM was and will always be my most favorite stop in the ("www") love it and love the ones who i got to know here along with their fluffs sooooo much. I dont have so much time for internet-for-fun time lately, dear SM, just know that when it is quiet from my side, it only means that life comes in my way to logging into the forum. That said, i met lots of awesome people here who truely are dear to me despite the fact that i never met them in person. Although they are far away in distance, they are very close to my heart. Luv ya and your fluffs so much! 
Hugs 
Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I would only hope to get the chance/time to create a video to show the world what makes SM awesome in my eyes! I promise u to create that video of LOVE one day :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Katkoota said:


> SM was and will always be my most favorite stop in the ("www") love it and love the ones who i got to know here along with their fluffs sooooo much. I dont have so much time for internet-for-fun time lately, dear SM, just know that when it is quiet from my side, it only means that life comes in my way to logging into the forum. That said, i met lots of awesome people here who truely are dear to me despite the fact that i never met them in person. Although they are far away in distance, they are very close to my heart. Luv ya and your fluffs so much!
> Hugs
> Kat


Darling Kat ... Exactly the same way I feel, too. Although I haven't been able to be online much during the past month ... SM and the wonderful friends I have here are dear to my heart.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Pam, to be honest, I didn't click on the link , it would make me so sad or upset. But one thing I do know is the basis for SM is true love for our furbabies, yes there are times, we may see things differently, but that's how we learn. But bottom line, we will always care for each others babies and for each other, and I never see that changing. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Your welcome Christine. It was from a year ago, and it was in reference to a FB page started by the Yorkie people. So glad SM people don't seem to get that nasty.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for reminding us to embrace each others differences and keep ourselves "in check" for the benefit of the greater good. I didn't click on the link either...I agree, there's just too much negative in the world right now for me to welcome it into my life. I love SM and you ladies have very quickly become like family to me and Bella. I celebrate your successes and cry at your sufferings. I hope we will always remember to "hug it out" at the end of a heated debate. ♥


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I haven't been on the forum very long but I want to say that overall, it has been a great experience. Through the initial ups an downs, I have learned soooo much and made some very good friends here. The support I have received since getting Bella has been so warm and welcoming - it has definitely made being a "Maltese mama" even sweeter having other like minded friends to share the joy with. I know we won't always agree but yes, when needed, I know I intend to take a step back, take a deep breath, and remember what's really important. - our friendships and our fluffs. Let's make it our mission to show everyone else on the www how it's done - with love, kindness, respect and friendship.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The link has long been disabled. It was just a page to bash people on YT. Sad.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> SM was and will always be my most favorite stop in the ("www") love it and love the ones who i got to know here along with their fluffs sooooo much.


Me too :wub:



Katkoota said:


> I would only hope to get the chance/time to create a video to show the world what makes SM awesome in my eyes! I promise u to create that video of LOVE one day :wub:


Would love to see it! Your videos rock :chili:



Summergirl73 said:


> I love SM and you ladies have very quickly become like family to me and Bella. I celebrate your successes and cry at your sufferings. I hope we will always remember to "hug it out" at the end of a heated debate. ♥


I completely agree


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I didn't pay attention to the date and clicked on the link. Lol, it took me to MY account on Facebook.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Being a shy person....and being a member here for a while now...I find this place to be like family. 



.....and I LOVE being home. So if I'm not always around...I'm not far away. :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I haven't been on SM very long , but the only real anger that I see here is where it should be.... Puppy mills pet shops , abused dog's, BYB breeding tiny, tiny , dog's on purpose! I love this forum, I joined to get info on my fluffs, and to share with people the love that we have for this wonderful breed. I found something else here, a group of wonderful, caring people that make me laugh, feel compassion for, worry sometimes, celebrate, and also mourn.yes, this place is like a large family, from many parts of the world, to different walks of life. I look forward everyday to see what's going on .. Is a new puppy arriving? ... Did she get the job we've been praying about? Are you feeling better now? Is puppy's tummy issues gone? What a great biological family I have and what a great Internet family also!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MalteseJane said:


> I didn't pay attention to the date and clicked on the link. Lol, it took me to MY account on Facebook.


Me, too! And, I didn't even have to sign in! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I can't bring the link up either Pam but I am not surprised at all. A couple of months ago, I read on SM about a rant for a new group formed for maltese and it was ridiculous. To put something like that online was very hurtful and mean. The only thing I was thinking was, where is this person's head? I think all of us try to be decent human beings and along comes a person that just does not fit the mold. What can you say? Yes, I agree with everyone that SM is one of the best places to be!!!!:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't think of anyone I know on SM who would ever do something like that. This applies even to those I have had disagreements with. I have learned so much on SM and I love all of you!!:wub::wub::sLo_grouphug3::sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

:aktion033: :sLo_grouphug3: had to chime in because the reason I was drawn to officially joining here (after lurking for so long) was the kind and caring attitude of most of you! We share in each other's joys and share in the grief of sadness/loss as well. I believe that the true kind-hearted members remain while those with less than desirable motives end up leaving the site in time. I know many of us have differing opinions and that it is often difficult to "read" someone's tone via internet, but most of us do have the best intentions in mind. I actually like to hear different opinions and feel that this is generally done in a respectful manner- let's keep it that way  :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm hoping that everyone also feels that the new Mod team has helped. I think it's great to have 4 Moderators (not just 1) that are all level headed ladies that have been long time active SM members. We do actually discuss potentially "heated" threads in a private Mod Section. Many times we have agreed to "watch" a thread that is discussing a heated topic. We want everyone to be able to say their piece and get their point across -- but when the thread starts turning personal and/or "nasty". We agree that it's time to close it.

One thing that came to my mind when re-reading this thread -- we have an SM member that used to post here frequently. Her life has gotten very busy and she's seldom on SM, although I do see her on FB from time to time. Recently one of her fluffs became ill and she reached out to all of us on SM for prayers for her precious little one. I think that says it all. We each get busy with activities and life -- but -- we know that SM is here when we need our friends.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm hoping that everyone also feels that the new Mod team has helped. I think it's great to have 4 Moderators (not just 1) that are all level headed ladies that have been long time active SM members. We do actually discuss potentially "heated" threads in a private Mod Section. Many times we have agreed to "watch" a thread that is discussing a heated topic. We want everyone to be able to say their piece and get their point across -- but when the thread starts turning personal and/or "nasty". We agree that it's time to close it.
> 
> One thing that came to my mind when re-reading this thread -- we have an SM member that used to post here frequently. Her life has gotten very busy and she's seldom on SM, although I do see her on FB from time to time. Recently one of her fluffs became ill and she reached out to all of us on SM for prayers for her precious little one. I think that says it all. We each get busy with activities and life -- but -- we know that SM is here when we need our friends.


I actually do think having the mods again has helped tremendously. Things have been very nice here for quite some time. Much like when I first joined, and was so drawn to the supportive nature of this site. We've has some rocky moments, but it always comes back to SM people just being the nicest people around!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> I actually do think having the mods again has helped tremendously. Things have been very nice here for quite some time. Much like when I first joined, and was so drawn to the supportive nature of this site. We've has some rocky moments, but it always comes back to SM people just being the nicest people around!!


 
Yes, I agree, mods help greatly!!!! It must have been so difficult with only one mod.

Case in point, I posted a request for prayers, for myself, which is very hard for me to do, and the love, prayers and support by those posted truly gave me great comfort.

*We should be there for everyone, regardless of anything, in their time of need. That is truly the true definition of a supportive forum. *

I am most greatful for all those who showed their genuine love and support. Bless them all. *They are true representatives*, of what we can only hope for and cheirsh, from a forum that puts everything else aside, and is there for one another, no matter if differences have every occured. So it means twice as much to me for all those who, with their kind hearts, showed their love, support and offered up prayers. That's what I will embrace and be greateful forever. If you only knew how hard that was for me to post.


----------

